

The "What if" Myth - sant0sk1
http://minimalmac.com/post/538353523/the-what-if-myth

======
khafra
Yagni purchasing can certainly save you money, but for me the common failure
mode is suffering in silent frustration from the inability to do things
because I don't have the proper equipment.

It's difficult to reliably multiply frequency of loss by average magnitude of
loss and come up with the price you should pay up front to avert it. Just
another one of the things that reminds me I'm not a perfect Bayesian.

